# HELP!! New to training my service dog.....having issues!



## emtmom0104 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello all, I'm new to this forum. My name is Jessica and I have an 8 month old GSD. I am trying to train her to be my service dog. I just rescued her from a family 2 weeks ago and I don't think she was being taken care of/ being abused. She listens pretty well to commands right now, but is TERRIFIED of people, especially men, and noises like fireworks, firetrucks, window a/c units, skateboards....etc. She acts like there is no way out of the situation. She is such a good dog for us, but barks like there is no tomorrow when people enter my home and then she just paces through the house and avoids them at all costs. I took her to petsmart and the minute we walked in she started looking for the door. The trainer suggested I take her everywhere and just reward her for a while until she gets used to it, but she refuses the treats and just wants out of the situation. I really want her to work out for me. I am thinking I am going to teach her commands in German as well so that she will focus on me. I cannot hold her attention the minute she hears people even walking down the street or a noise she doesn't like. Can anyone help me? I really want her to work out for me since I can't afford to pay a company to train her or buy a dog already trained. The companies around me that train and place are asking a minimum of $7,000 and then to spend weeks at their site. I am currently still working and I also have small children that I am responsible for so leaving for several weeks isn't an option.


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum! I have been a service dog trainer for over 10 years and I think that, STILL, after all these years one of the hardest things to do is pick the right dogs/puppies as prospects for potiential service dogs. It is almost an art form...and just when I think I have it down and have perfected the protocols that I use...I always have something new to learn with each pup/dog chosen!

With that said, I think you may have chosen the wrong dog to be your service dog. Of course, I have not physically evaluated/temperament tested your dog but from the anecdotal evidence you give...I think you may end up having to spend more time and money trying to rehabilitate this dog than you would if you bought one from an organization. 

A service dog needs to be absolutely, 100% sound in mind and body so that they are able to perform the functions that you need them to as effortlessly as possible. If your dog is seemingly fearful of most things in public, as you state, your dog will not be able to perform for you and you will end up being quite frustrated. 

It sounds as if you have a lovely pet...and I applaud you for rescuing! Perhaps you could have this dog with you and your family as a great, loving companion...but maybe work with a breeder to choose a dog with a suitable temperament...or work with a rescue organization that can find a dog for you that has been fostered so that they are able match you with a dog that has a suitable temperament? 

Having a disability is stressful and frustrating enough (I know, I use a wheelchair), but when you have to potentially spend years trying to rehabilitate a dog just to get it to be able to walk into a store with you, you may be giving yourself more stress and frustration...and potentially heartbreak.


----------



## Mom2Shaman (Jun 17, 2011)

What kind of service will your dog need to perform? What state are you in? I know a GREAT place in CA that uses high school kids to train service dogs and they place them for free. Your rescue may be much happier as a family pet and "homebody" nice and safe and loving. As for a service dog, as said above, it is quite difficult to find a rock solid, 100% sound in every situation, out-going but not so much that they forget their focus on you kind of dog. If a CA aquisition is an option for you, you can PM me and I can give you the contact and maybe they could help you.


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

Mom2Shaman said:


> What kind of service will your dog need to perform? What state are you in? I know a GREAT place in CA that uses high school kids to train service dogs and they place them for free. Your rescue may be much happier as a family pet and "homebody" nice and safe and loving. As for a service dog, as said above, it is quite difficult to find a rock solid, 100% sound in every situation, out-going but not so much that they forget their focus on you kind of dog. If a CA aquisition is an option for you, you can PM me and I can give you the contact and maybe they could help you.


*Great suggestion!* The organization that I use to train dogs for is based in Chicago and does take out of state applicants. All of their dogs are free...including vet care for the rest of the dogs life (if you live near the participating vets of course). If you are closer to Illinois, I could give you the information for that organization as well.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

OP...where are you located?
Would you mind telling me a little about your "condition" and what service this dog would be to you? I am always in support of service dogs and their many uses...I would like to know more about you.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i have no suggestions for you. Just wanted to say welcome to the forum and you're in good hands. Hillary is a VERY knowledgable person and always has some pretty darn good advice. Best of luck!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Sorry Hillary...we must have posted at the same time...


----------



## emtmom0104 (Jul 6, 2011)

I am in PA...I wish I was in CA right now though, it sounds like a great group


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What part of PA are you in? That will help narrow down an area so people can recommend trainers.


----------



## emtmom0104 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ok so as far as my disability, it is called RSD or reflex sympathetic dystrophy. I have nerve issues with my whole right side, symptoms range from swelling, burning pain pretty much all the time, ice cold extremities, muscle spasms. I am looking for a service dog to help with things right now like picking up things that I have dropped or can't hold on to, helping with laundry and opening and closing doors, I do have some minor mobility issues at times right now, I would also love to have a dog that can help me retrieve objects ( such as medications), help with undressing on bad days. Eventually I will need the dog more and more for helping with my mobility. I currently am still trying to work but do have days were getting out of bed is impossible due to the pain. The dr is unsure of how long it might take, because it is a rare disease and there aren't many treatment options, but he says it may be one day I'm walking and the next day I'm stuck in my wheelchair permanently. I'm just taking things day by day but I'm not letting it get me down or put me out. I have an organization that is about an hour away from me asking for $7,000 (um, I have a disability and I work one day a month if I can so having a sole income for a family of 5 makes that IMPOSSIBLE unless they are going to wait 30 years) and then they want me to be at their facility for 3 weeks...my kids are still in elementary school, it's not like they are older and can do without mommy for 3 weeks. Other organizations are either hours away or won't take out of state. I'm devistated that people are less than helpful when you have a disability. I understand that it takes money and support to train the dogs but I also know that alot of places have things donated to them, from money, to food, training, vet care..etc. As I posted before, I am from PA. I can't afford to pay trainer after trainer, class after class, and all of the extras but I am capable for paying for vet care, food, supplies, shelter and things of that nature. My current pets are spoiled rotten, I wish I could find anything or anyone in my area that could help me some way some how. I also have a black lab puppy that I thought was going to work well initially but she pulls me when walking (i've tried collars, harnesses, gentle leader, stopping when she pulls) and she doesn't seem to get it. She also doesn't listen to commands well and is VERY easily distracted . I'm starting to wonder if it's even worth it all . I love my puppies and hate that they aren't working out.


----------



## emtmom0104 (Jul 6, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> What part of PA are you in? That will help narrow down an area so people can recommend trainers.


 
I'm in delaware county, almost at the delaware state border


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

You have a black lab puppy who is distracted and pulls on the leash...? That is EVERY puppy...LOL! 

How old is your lab puppy? Does he/she show early signs of wanting to retrieve/pick things up/put things in mouth? I think that if the only problems you have with that puppy is distraction and pulling on the leash...then you shouldn't give up on that dog. You may have a future service dog on your hands and you don't even know it! Remember, the first 10 - 12 months of training a service dog puppy is basic obedience, manners, socialization, and simple task training (retrieval, opening/closing doors, etc.). You can't really start bracing and/or wheelchair pulling until the dog is over a year old and has hips/elbows x-rayed for soundness. 

Training a service dog takes immeasurable amounts of time, dedication, and hard work...not sure you should give up on the lab pup just yet!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Hillary...it also takes a "special person" to be able to train a service dog to it's full potential...let alone a person training **their own service dog**....which is a completely difficult task in itself.
*That's one of the reasons...I am amazed by you.*


----------



## Mom2Shaman (Jun 17, 2011)

OP -- I am SO sorry to hear you have RSD. I mean, I literally gasped. I transcribe neurology for doctors of Neuro & Stroke Associates in Lancaster/Lititz. I pay attention to the neurologist I type for. He is excellent. He has RSD cases too. I am so so sorry you have such a burden on you. Wow. The program here in CA trains dogs to pick up, open, etc. as well as brace, pull, etc. There have got to be scattered independent programs all over the place. This particular group works with a local high school and has the kids training for about 2 years, grooming, etc. They ready themselves for dog training, grooming, or vet assistant careers through this program and give the dogs when they graduate. Don't give up hope. I think Hillary is a great resource. I am sure you will be able to either find an organization or find someone who can help you with your current animals. Hugs of support. My heart goes out to you. You may not want to give up on the lab pup either. I am sure you can find an avenue to help you.


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

robinhuerta said:


> Hillary...it also takes a "special person" to be able to train a service dog to it's full potential...let alone a person training **their own service dog**....which is a completely difficult task in itself.
> *That's one of the reasons...I am amazed by you.*


Absolutely Robin...you hit the nail on the head with that statement and make a very good point! Training a puppy (let alone a service dog) is a HUGE and very physical undertaking...especially when you figure in having to train mobility tasks that Jessica is requiring assistance with.

Jessica, considering this is your first time doing this, and you have a family, a job, a disability, and TWO dogs to take care of (one of which is a puppy and one of which is a rescue with multiple issues)...you may want to seriously consider calling and talking to either the CA or the IL contacts. OR...finding a trainer that has experience training service dogs (especially mobility tasks and bracing...as there is an "art" to it) and have them temperament test that pup of yours and see if they will "work" with you on finding a reasonable price for working with you and your pup. 

And Robin...thank you, but it's not me that's amazing...it's the dogs that I have had/have and the impeccable breeder that they come from...


----------



## emtmom0104 (Jul 6, 2011)

Mom2Shaman said:


> OP -- I am SO sorry to hear you have RSD. I mean, I literally gasped. I transcribe neurology for doctors of Neuro & Stroke Associates in Lancaster/Lititz. I pay attention to the neurologist I type for. He is excellent. He has RSD cases too. I am so so sorry you have such a burden on you. Wow. The program here in CA trains dogs to pick up, open, etc. as well as brace, pull, etc. There have got to be scattered independent programs all over the place. This particular group works with a local high school and has the kids training for about 2 years, grooming, etc. They ready themselves for dog training, grooming, or vet assistant careers through this program and give the dogs when they graduate. Don't give up hope. I think Hillary is a great resource. I am sure you will be able to either find an organization or find someone who can help you with your current animals. Hugs of support. My heart goes out to you. You may not want to give up on the lab pup either. I am sure you can find an avenue to help you.


 
Thank you...I'm just very frustrated with everything. I went undiagnosed for almost 6 years after knee surgery. I was then hit by a car a year after my surgery and that's what I got  In my area there aren't even any "specialist" that treat RSD, just basically pain mgmt and hope that something keeps the pain away for even a little while. I'm not even sure where to start looking for help. Local trainers are asking for $130 for 6 1 hour sessions with other dogs and $190 for 1 hour of private training. I contacted one of the companies that trains the service dogs that is an hour away and the lady who wrote me back was nasty. I don't know where else to turn and that's why I thought I could try to train my own the way I wanted her trained but my lab literally drags me down the block, I'm all of 100 lbs, she's more than half my weight! I thought with some conditioning and confidence that my gsd would eventually trust me enough that we could get through the fear of people. We don't have much money to pay for a trainer or classes. I have literally worked 30 hours since Jan  I just don't understand why it is so difficult to get anyone to help you when you have a disability. sorry I'm beyond frustrated, I really need help with this!


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

I know your frustration...all too well...which is why, if you try to undertake making the GSD a service dog, I think you will feel 100% more frustration. 

This dog is needed to do a VERY important and difficult job...retrieve vital items for you, brace for you while walking, standing, and/or getting up from different positions, etc. These are things that you NEED, NEED, NEED your dog to be completely stable and reliable for. If you are at Walmart one day and a cart goes by, or a greeter approaches you, or display falls over and makes a loud noise, etc., you risk falling and seriously injuring yourself if your dog spooks, backs away, trys to run or cowers. To me, because of these issues, your dog won't be able to perform his/her duties and will fail to work for you. 

Here is what I think you should do. I think you should work on your lab puppy. Getting a dog not to pull is a VERY simple task, but you also need to train this dog (or any dog that is your service dog) to be obedient with other commands as well, so enroll in an OB class with other dogs. I am an obedience instructor, and I train my own dogs, as well as service dogs and to this day I STILL enroll in obedience classes, because it teaches the dog to perform around other distractions, other dogs and other people and it also gives me guidance and instruction (we all need it no matter how long we've been training dogs). 

100 or so dollars for a group OB class is a small investment if you are training your own dog (especially since while you are there you can pick your instructors brain and ask for other advice and guidance). Save up...5, 10 or whatever dollars a week. You NEED to do at least that...because if you think teaching your dog to walk on a leash is hard...just wait until you have to teach them to retrieve reliably on command or brace on command. Do this for yourself, otherwise you will be way over your head with frustration.


----------



## emtmom0104 (Jul 6, 2011)

I completely agree Hillary Plog. I am trying to figure out now wether I should just re home my current puppies and figure out how to get a dog already trained and how to pay for it. I'm really torn with the decision, a lot of the companies are saying they will not home a dog to a handler who already has another dog. I only have one in my area that will even serve my county and I have tried calling 5 times this afternoon and can't even get the call to connect???? I don't know how else to get a dog since the other companies won't even touch my county. I'm willing to do whatever it takes. My lab has been through a regular collar, easy walk harness and now the gentle leader and she will not stay with me, not even with rewards, she takes off charging. She jumps on people all the time, chases birds, squirrels, kids...She is still VERY hyper and very rarely even lays down. She chews things apart and doesn't listen, except when she feels like it. I have spent soooo much time working with her and she listens less and less everyday. 

Any ideas of other places I could try to get a service dog already trained that isn't going to kill me with costs? I have no problem even making donations in the way of food, treats, bedding, laser pointers and such. I'm very good at couponing so it doesn't end up costing me much for these but my dogs are very spoiled. 



Hillary_Plog said:


> I know your frustration...all too well...which is why, if you try to undertake making the GSD a service dog, I think you will feel 100% more frustration.
> 
> This dog is needed to do a VERY important and difficult job...retrieve vital items for you, brace for you while walking, standing, and/or getting up from different positions, etc. These are things that you NEED, NEED, NEED your dog to be completely stable and reliable for. If you are at Walmart one day and a cart goes by, or a greeter approaches you, or display falls over and makes a loud noise, etc., you risk falling and seriously injuring yourself if your dog spooks, backs away, trys to run or cowers. To me, because of these issues, your dog won't be able to perform his/her duties and will fail to work for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

If you just got the dog 2 weeks ago, personally I would take things slowly especially if she is that scared.
It MIGHT be possible to get her over her fears but there is really no guarantee on that. I have had a dog in the past who had fears similar to what you described and I was able to get her over all her fears and she grew into a confident happy dog, however it took a lot of time/training. She was able to get to where she was totally comfortable in public and all situations, and she was a therapy dog in several hospitals and other programs. It also depends on the dogs temperament and their early socialization as to whether or not they can completely get over the fears and how long it will take. I was able to get my dog over hers fairly quickly but not all dogs will be able to do this.
I would first give your dog time to get acclimated to her new home. I recommend looking for an obedience trainer in your area who uses positive reinforcement, and when your dog has gotten settled in, enroll her with the trainer. With my shy dog her obedience and agility classes helped to build her confidence. I know you said you could not afford much training but I think it would be very beneficial to at least take a class or two. 
It sounds like your other puppy might work out too if you work more with her training-- most puppies pull and are distractable but if you work a lot with training them they should improve as they grow up. I think a training class would probably be helpful for this dog as well...


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Service Dogs are working dogs. They are not pets. A dog that would make a wonderful pet does not necessary have the correct temperament or *work ethic* to make a wonderful or even good Service Dog. 

A Service Dog prospect should be choosen based on the probability that it will be able to complete training and become a working dog. 

A good point to start understanding some of the basics is reading this from the Delta Society - Minimum Standards for Service Dogs
http://www.deltasociety.org/Document.Doc?id=373

If you read the above you will see that SD training is a lot more involved than teaching just sit, stand, down, heel, and come.


----------

